# New Arrival



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi managed to buy this Seiko Elnix Electric from a nice seller in Poland, excellent condition case and very clean allover. These I beleive are quite rare to find so very pleased with this, only one small problem is a bit of the paint missing at 12 O,clock on the dial as described by the seller but not a serious issue.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

That's a good colour and has a tasteful 70s design - congratulations!

They do seem to be quite rare, at least on Ebay. I think I've only seen two there.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very smart looking wath, very 70's

paul


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What exactly is that "logo" (or whatever it is) on the dial? I really can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What exactly is that "logo" (or whatever it is) on the dial? I really can't tell from the photo.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is that "logo" (or whatever it is) on the dial? I really can't tell from the photo.


Well now I can SEE what it is, but I surely do not know what is MEANS. Probably some code that us Colonials can't decipher.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ve no idea what it means either MS it,s just their logo for that peticular watch I think. Thanks for the pic Paul.


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's my Elnix. The faceted crystal is pretty wild but it makes reading the watch face a bit tricky. From what I understand, the SG versions are of a higher quality that the standard Elnix models.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

electrified said:


> Here's my Elnix. The faceted crystal is pretty wild but it makes reading the watch face a bit tricky. From what I understand, the SG versions are of a higher quality that the standard Elnix models.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Is that crystal faceted in a sort of "star" shape?


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> electrified said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Elnix. The faceted crystal is pretty wild but it makes reading the watch face a bit tricky. From what I understand, the SG versions are of a higher quality that the standard Elnix models.
> ...


It is. In fact, depending upon how you "set" the crystal, the "read" of the watch face changes. I didn't realize it but it's different from Dombox40's. That one appears to be less faceted.

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not at all certain that Bombox's watch has a faceted crystal at all.

Are the faceted crystals still available or are they nearly impossible to find?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Mike welcome to the forum seens like you have a collection of electric watches if your first two are anything to go by, nice gruen by the way hope you,ve got some more to show us

Welcome again

Ken


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I'm not at all certain that Bombox's watch has a faceted crystal at all.
> 
> Are the faceted crystals still available or are they nearly impossible to find?


Hi MS just had a look at mine and it does seem to be faceted down the middle of the crystal and runs to the outside as well.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice watch.

I cleaned this up and put a strap on it for my father recently. Not disimilar colour face to yours, looks very different in different lights. It also had a faceted face on it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You want faceted?....ok, take this then! :lol:

Another Seiko Elnix


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> You want faceted?....ok, take this then! :lol:
> 
> Another Seiko Elnix


What do you think? Faceted enough?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Going a little off topic here .... but how about faceted, green and a gold/stainless mix....it doesn't get any worse than this. :yucky:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats very FACETNATING Paul and nice pieces as well.


----------

